# team trinity news



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey gang:was just thinking about team trinity and a few things i think they need to do.i could be all wet here,so if i am someone please set me straight.i've been a fan of their products for years,but i think they are offering to many products.they should stick to what made them a great company that is electric motors and batteries,as well as gas engines and fuel.their offroad tire line doesn't seem to be going anywere and neither does their reference boddies.is andy jacobson still making boddies for them?maybe they need to sell off their body and offroad tire line to someone who can better market and manufacture them.this is just one persons opinion,what do you all think.....p.s. joel johnson left trinity to work for rc car action full time is this true?thanks for the time and have a great day


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Trinity*

Here @ the track that I race on the trc "Park" tires work the best. I don't know about the off-road tires but keep the Parks. 
www.rcspeedway.net


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

They don't actually make or design the tires, they are just imported and sold under the Trinity name. Actually Trinity makes very little of what it sells, they have turned into more of a reseller than a manufacture.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm neither a fan nor a hater of Trinity products... or EPIC for that matter. So here is what I see and/or have seen...

EPIC (traditionaly Ernie's Import branch of the company), designed some motor products and had a japanese company implment their design. They then imported these under EPIC lable and sold them under the Trinity lable. Now, they sell under both EPIC and Trinity lables.... They may have also have developed various brushes for thes motors too, or at the minimum picked various brush compounds that they liked and re-sold them under their name... 

Now Trinity also did other things, most of which I'm not really up on as far as when and where they did other things, like design cars, or slot car products, etc...

Meanwhile I think it's clear that Trinity/EPIC have diversified.... marketing more vehicles and motors, and well whatever else they are now doing. This is most likely good bussiness, since one might argue that the brushed motor business has peaked and is either at leveling off period or a decline... 

I don't see anything wrong with what they are doing or for that matter what they have done... it's all a business and all in all I think they've done pretty well at it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Really, the vast majority of RC companies are just "repackagers" anyways. Very very few actually manufacture their own products. Most have their items made by someone else or buy material and then assemble their products from those materials.

Off the top of my head the only one I can think of that manufactures their own products is Lunsford... I am sure there are a few others.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

in my opinion. if they want to sell everything they can its there business... if it doesnt sellt here the only ones who feel it... i think what has happened is they have moved alot over into the rc basher area.. the stuff may not be race ready, but it works for the back yard guys.. and right now in rc. as a money perspective. thats where its at..


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Hankster...MIP!

At least I hope they still make their own products.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be... I have no idea if they own their own machining equipment.


----------

